# Slot Cars appear in the strangest of places...



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I was flipping thru a drafting reference manual the other day and came across a picture of this guy hard at work.








A closer look shows what he is really working on.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

t-jets, yeah baby!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm guessing he's gonna cut that body down to fit??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually, if you look at what's about even with his forehead... That looks like a super-sized T jet chassis buck. My guess is he's modeling the masters to be sent to the tool and die guys to make the molds for the little ones... Damn cool picture!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WAY cool stuff. I love vintage images like this. Wonder if he's an Aurora employee, and if he's mentioned in the Greenberg book.

But the body in his hand... that was never a Tjet, was it? Looks like a Sunbeam Alpine...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't make out the one he's holding. At first glance, I was thinking Cobra. When was the Cheeta released, and what else came out around that time in a roadster besides the Cobra?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Great Picture!! 

Bz


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I always wear a tie when i tune my T-Jets. 

Awsome pic and find, thanks for posting it. Good stuff bro.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I always wear a tie when i tune my T-Jets.
> 
> Awsome pic and find, thanks for posting it. Good stuff bro.


Yeah Joe I noticed you always wear a collared shirt too.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Yeah Joe I noticed you always wear a collared shirt too.


What are you saying? :freak: I have GQ at my door every day looking for me to pose baby!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
Slotto posts this pic:











------------------

Could that be who I think it is ??? !


.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.









.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes, Rick, I think he may be mentioned once or twice in the Greenberg book.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

My best guess as to the car he's holding is the Ferrari California 250GT Spyder.










But that's kind of an early design to have been considering in 1969 when the Cheetah body was produced. I'll have to check some resources.

I don't know my Ferraris very well, but I'm a dab hand at Sunbeams; I can see why Rick would think it might be one, but I can say it's definitely not an Alpine.

-- D


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Great pics Slotto, thanks for sharing.

I LOVE the Ginormous Tjet chassis pattern, most likely 2:1 or 3:1....I have a few of the body patterns. I think the car he is measuring is a Datsun 2000GT?












-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

So is that an Indy/Hot Rod chassis above his left hand?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dslot said:


>


Is it? Can it be???

Is that Derek Brand?


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*those are the maquette mock ups*

If I can recall the process about model making, the big wooden things are the mock ups. They are made larger (they do this for die cast),. to work out issues of scale and ease of use. They are again downsized in a final process for molding using another method ( I can't recall the name).
Somebody will fill in the details...


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*I Think So*



ParkRNDL said:


> Is it? Can it be???
> 
> Is that Derek Brand?


:wave: Can't be certain, but I believe it is very likely to be Derek Brand. 

Here is a comparison of the new picture with the one picture of Brand that I have been able to find previously.










Points of similarity are - the male-pattern baldness, glasses, the shape of the nose, the sloping-back forehead, the slight overbite, and the prominent chin-pad. The young guy's jaw looks a little longer, though. 

But there's something else. My mother is British, and all my life, I've had a lot of interest and experience in, and have developed a pretty fair intuition for British culture, style and characteristics. As soon as I saw the picture, I said, "He looks like a Brit professional, circa 1960." He just has that feel to me. Then the thought struck me that he might be Brand.

I think it's very, very likely.

And I think, given a bit of time, I might be able to verify it.

Meanwhile --

Hey, Slotto. Can you provide the name, author, date and publisher of the drafting manual? It might help the verification, but mostly, I want to get a copy. 

Thanks. 

Let's keep our fingers crossed.

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Other Pics of Derek Brand???*

While we're at this --

Does anybody happen to have a picture of Derek Brand, other than the ones in the previous post?

-- D


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Sure, I'll bring it home tomorrow and fill you in on the deets.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Dslot and others that are interested,
The Book is called:
Basic Technical Drawing
by Henry Cecil Spencer and John Thomas Dygdon
Macmillan Publishing Co Inc - NY and Collier Macmillan Publishers - London
Copyright 1980
ISBN 0-02-232150-0
Chapter 16, page 307 fig. 16-1
The caption reads "Automobile Stylist at work"
photo courtesy Keuffiel & Esser Company

hope this helps,
Steve


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

slotto said:


> Dslot and others that are interested,
> The Book is called:
> Basic Technical Drawing
> ...
> ...


Yes, indeed. 
Just ordered my copy from ABEbooks for $3.80 shipped.
:wave: Many thanks, Steve.

-- D


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

So that's how they did it back then. Great pic! rr


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Cabinet picture*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-HO-Slo...150794407364?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item231c0c0dc4
I have plenty of these cabinets for parts if i did not see this Aurora Dune Buggy picture on sleeve, i would not know what else to use this for. HAHA
I tryed to copy just the picture it would not work. Be cool if someone can.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*edsfun needs a wake up*

$184.95? 
really?
please!


----------



## nighttrain (Oct 14, 2011)

hey al rt click on pic,choose save picture as,then just have it go where you want. srry meant sidejobjon


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

You Mean like this?


----------



## nighttrain (Oct 14, 2011)

pretty close to yhat anyway lol


----------

